# My 2 15" RE XXX's finally died on me. New Options?



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

I have a pair of RE Audio XXX's that I've had for oh gosh 5 years now and they both died earlier this month. They are the older versions not quite as huge as the new versions but, huge none the less. One locked up and the other one's leads burnt. Anyways I need some new subs now. They where in a 2.0 cu Ft sealed box being pushed by a Rockford Fosgate 3000bd amp. I'm thinking about going with a L ported enclosure for my new setup.

Re said I could get them reconed for $159 each but, the shipping is gonna cost me prolly $75 back and forth per sub. So for like $475 I can get my same old XXX's reconed and back in business. 

Is there any better options for me? Or is reconing them gonna be my best bang for the buck. 

Also could I even port them with this small of an enclosure? Each sub would have it's own enclosure.
32"w
16"H
13"D

I was playing around with the RE AUDIO Enclosure calculator and it seems feasible.


I wanna get louder, and more efficient then what I had, without losing to much sound quality all while not having to pay alot 

Any opinions or help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bigg Boy (Nov 4, 2009)

You have 32x16x13 for each of of the subs?


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

Yeah my trunk is pretty large, and thats the biggest the box's can be and still be able drop both of them into my trunk.


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

DAVID at PSI 
then you can change the coils spider etc. 
Fix My Speaker - Custom Subwoofer Rebuilds, Repairs, and Supplies!
hes the man i got 2 15" re destroyers(2 of 24 ever made) hes the only guy i know that can fix them.
and he can change wattage's and just about every combo you are looking for


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Bigg Boy said:


> You have 32x16x13 for each of of the subs?


Lol no ****...He says that like that is a SMALL box ahahahaha


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

Anybody got any views on weather I'd be better off going with an REaudio recone, or one from this guy they seem to be recomending. Can he make it a better xxx then the original????


----------



## edeher (May 6, 2010)

i would say try re...as good as the other guy may be i think you will get a warranty with re audio


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

david from PSI 
was employed for RE 
now he does his own thing 
and to answer your question does or can he make it better than original YES
i contacted RE for my destroyers and RE could not fix them 
but RE turned me on to david 
so they have a good relationship both ways 
if you want them back to OEM go to RE and maybe a warranty 
if you want them to do something different go to david and ask about a warranty
just contact him and ask him questions yourself.
it will not cost anything to ask questions.
then its back in your hands to make the final decision.
and as far as maybe another sub that's close in performance 
i might say Addictive Audio ver4 or maybe the DC ver4
and sundown has been doing pretty good this year
but the recone prob. the cheapest way out since you have nice subs

things david does are like swapping the spiders to stiffer or softer changing coils. 
custom cones, custom dust caps just about anything under the sun but you have to ask. 
i just told him what i wanted from mine. like i want them to handle 1800wrms daily and he did all the rest for me hes a sub-woofer artist.
but it really is in your hands to decide what you want

found a link on his other destroyer rebuild 
http://www.caraudioclassifieds.org/forum/showthread.php?t=30575


----------



## edeher (May 6, 2010)

im sure he is good but i would still take it to re...just for the warranty. if david could give one then that would be the best choice for you to make... there is no way to compensate for a custom build like that. but then again the sub is already a great box. a new ported box could also give you the improved sound you looking for. but again, its your choice to make


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

after 5 years you are so familiar with your subs anything new will sound very different (you probably wont like it), even a rebuild id bet.

changing from sealed to ported will also sound very different.(you wont like it)

you can buy some great subs for $475.

you want to win spl comps or enjoy quality bass ?


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

Alright I'll talk to the guy and see what he has to say. I mean if he can actually make my XXX's better in some ways then what RE would do with the stock recone I'd prolly go for it warrenty or not. I really just looking for the cheapest price but, I'd def pay extra if I knew he could turn my beasts into absolute monsters. Another fear is weather or not he can do it as good as RE. Like taking my beasts and in return getting a sub that doesn't perform up to the standards of the original XXX. Either way I'm gonna talk to the guy and see what he has to say. 

Oh yeah and as far as me wanting to port these with the space that I have to work with. Is my space to small for a ported enclosure?


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

I don't want to do any SPL contests. I love the way they sound sealed but, I just want it louder lol. I want SQ and SPL because I'm greedy lol. I'm willing to try the ported box cause I want more SPL but, if it sounds like ass I still have my old 2 cubic foot sealed boxes I could revert back to if i can't stand the trash bass ported can sometimes (or always) give. If I could find another XXX maybe 3 of them sealed is in order but, then I start to worry about weather or not my electrical system can handle it cause i'm a daily driver and always crank the **** and jam for long periods. Electrical system rapage. My alternator is 200 amps but, I feel that i'm already shoving a big black dick into it's ******* already. adding another 15" XXX will prolly make it my alternators ass bleed and drip down it's pulley belt causing depression and eventually suicide. I've had a few emo alternators in my past so I know it's always a concern. My current alternator is a champ. He's taken a nice ass pounding for awhile now.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

I had a XXX 12 turned/reconed into a 18'' by David at PSI. He does great work. Maybe 2 12''s ported....


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

so any updates to your thread?????


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

I'm gonna go in a different direction. I wanna switch to ported and the XXX's just ain't geared towards it. I'm prolly gonna just let um die. Throw them in my basement until i find a use for um or a reason to recone them. Maybe a future home theater setup or something i dunno. Either way I'm looking to try something new.


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

i run my XXX 12s in a ported and they have no prob at all and i have a flat range from 25hz to about 100hz 
i would not throw in the towel yet .. great subs IMO


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

I don't really have the room for 2 ported 15"s. thats the issue. If i can get them re coned as 12's that'd be pre sweet. I also know that these guys are pretty inefficient and i wanna get really loud so I'm worried about them sucking up to much power and not spiting it back into my eardrums. I wanna get the most SPL I can out of my trunk space (without sounding like garbage). I'm considering going with 4 10"s ported thinking that I can hit some seriosly high SPL that route without having to rape the drivers to bad.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Blown XXXs for sale? Mine needs a buddy...


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Are these original XBL^2 motors?

Understand, around 2005 RE Audio, along with Ascendant Audio had a huge falling out with Dan Wiggins over the use of XBL^2 technology. Both went to a non-proprietary design, then Scott Atwell (Owner of RE and subsequent owner of Fi Car Audio) sold RE Audio to some big name company that escapes me right now. Then he bought Ascendant Audio from Chad Kuypers and kept the older style designs in place for a commercial market through B&Ms. Fi Car Audio is actually the old Resonant Engineering. So, contacting Scott from Fi would probably get you going in a positive direction as well. It's worth a shot. 

So, saying you have a XXX from around 2005 leaves a lot of questions as to "WHICH" XXX you actually have. 

If you bought them on buyout for a really cheap price, it's likely you have XBL^2 motors and they are totally worth reconing. If you bought them after the company was sold, then I'd say go ahead and try something new. 

Got a picture of the subs?


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

I remember talking with Dan from Adire Audio when I wanted some Tumult's. They were out of stock at the time. He's the one that told me to go to RE and pick up the XXX's. When I look at my XXX's it looks like an under hung motor more then anything else. A guarantee you won't be able to see the voice coil no matter how far you push out on the cone. It stays within the magnet at all times. What ever happened to the XBL2 motors? Who uses them now? I might be interested in selling them. I dunno maybe I should bring them back to life if it will be way better then what I'm thinking of replacing them with.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Dude, let me know price for the pair, for real(if you are thinking that route)...


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

I'd have to get $300 plus shipping for them before I'd be tempted enough to sell them. Otherwise they gonna be my new home theater subs.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

Have original boxes/crates?


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

Two companies that still use XBL^2

Creative Sound Solutions

Creative Sound - Speakers and Parts Product List

and Exodus Audio

DIYCable.com : Intro » Home » Exodus Subwoofers


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

And Tang Band...


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

I dont have the original boxes or crates. I'd have to figure all that stuff out.


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

You seriously down to sell? I really have been hunting around for a pair of blown ones for awhile now, and I am ready to take this pig to market.


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

Yeah lets do it. PM sent


----------



## lifesfordeath (Jun 10, 2010)

are these sold yet? I would like one to recone and redue to an 18 lemme know thanks!


----------



## audioanarchist (May 20, 2010)

It looks like we are close to a deal on them but, if it falls through I'll let you know


----------

